# ViP 722 Remote Issues



## shf12 (Jan 9, 2008)

Problems with my 722 remote for TV1.

When we got back from running errands this afternoon the remove was non responsive for all sat functions, although it would work for the TV.

After checking and changing the batteries, and trying to switch back and forth from TV to Sat for a few minutes, I was finally able to get it to work after punching format button on the remote several times over about a minute... for the first 20 to 30 seconds it didn't work regularly (only switching format every few button punches) and then it started working for good with no issues.

Any advice? I have a clear shot of the DVR from my couch... do i just have a buggy remote?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Did you restart your 722? Often, a restart will cure unresponsive remote issues.


----------



## shf12 (Jan 9, 2008)

It just did it again. It seems to only have this problem once it has been idle for a while. I tried to reset the box (as suggested above) and it didn't help.

Are there known remote issues? The remote seems to be non responsive when the TV has been idle for several hours...


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Could be interferance from something else in the room. Try changing the IR remote address. Page 72 in the manual.


----------



## shf12 (Jan 9, 2008)

HobbyTalk said:


> Could be interferance from something else in the room. Try changing the IR remote address. Page 72 in the manual.


It's not the IR remote...it is remote for TV1


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

shf12 said:


> It's not the IR remote...it is remote for TV1


Yes, it is. TV1 is IR.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

shf12 said:


> It's not the IR remote...it is remote for TV1


TV1 remote is IR. TV2 is UHF. Either way, it is unlikely there would be any interference issue with the TV1 remote.
Try changing the address.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you have a LCD TV. Some LCD TV's emit IR radiation for the first 5-15 minutes after turned on and can and DO interfere with IR remotes (Jamming).


----------



## shf12 (Jan 9, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> Yes, it is. TV1 is IR.


D'oh.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

IR interference is a fairly common issue. As said above, some LCD TVs can do it, reflected light, sun light, flor. lights, etc. can do it as can a number of other things. Many times changing the IR channel will solve the problem.

http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/remote-control2.htm
http://repairfaq.ece.drexel.edu/sam/irrfaq.htm#irrpdi


----------



## shf12 (Jan 9, 2008)

HobbyTalk said:


> IR interference is a fairly common issue. As said above, some LCD TVs can do it, reflected light, sun light, flor. lights, etc. can do it as can a number of other things. Many times changing the IR channel will solve the problem.
> 
> http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/remote-control2.htm
> http://repairfaq.ece.drexel.edu/sam/irrfaq.htm#irrpdi


I'll attempt to change the address for the IR remote...

Would it still be interference from my LCD TV if I am till able to control my TV (on/off, volume, etc.), but not the reciever?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Could very will be, changing the address will answer the question. Obviously, your receiver and TV have to operate on a different frequency, or there would be no separation in SAT/TV operations.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Of course... the TV manufacturer wouldn't give you a remote that wouldn't work for 10 minutes after you turned on the TV.


----------



## shf12 (Jan 9, 2008)

HobbyTalk said:


> Of course... the TV manufacturer wouldn't give you a remote that wouldn't work for 10 minutes after you turned on the TV.


I'll be more clear -- I'm talking about the dish remote. The dish remote will work the TV functions but will not work the reciever functions when I'm having these problems.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

All the dish remote does is mimic the TV remote for the TV functions. So if the TV remote works then the dish remote will work for the TV functions.


----------



## skramblr (Jan 23, 2008)

I wonder if this is the same thing that is happening to me.

Everything works great - both IR remote and UHF remote work on my DVR (single mode). I walk into the front room in the morning, press power on the IR remote, navigate a channel or menu item, then it stops working. The UHF remote works fine. If I put the IR remote right in front of the DVR (say 10 inches) the IR remote will work. But if I walk back to the sofa, the IR remote doesn't work. 

But... later on if I try the IR remote again - it is magically working again!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

skramblr said:


> I wonder if this is the same thing that is happening to me.
> 
> Everything works great - both IR remote and UHF remote work on my DVR (single mode). I walk into the front room in the morning, press power on the IR remote, navigate a channel or menu item, then it stops working. The UHF remote works fine. If I put the IR remote right in front of the DVR (say 10 inches) the IR remote will work. But if I walk back to the sofa, the IR remote doesn't work.
> 
> But... later on if I try the IR remote again - it is magically working again!


I'm sure you've checked the batteries. Sounds like that batteries may be charging back up after sitting for a while but then when you use it, the charge goes way down until it sits again for a while. Just a thought.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

shf12 said:


> Problems with my 722 remote for TV1.
> 
> Have you tried utilizing the remote setup in the Installation screen of the menu ?
> 
> ...


----------



## shf12 (Jan 9, 2008)

digital223 said:


> shf12 said:
> 
> 
> > Problems with my 722 remote for TV1.
> ...


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

receiver _*mode*_ = tv1 or tv 2


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 23, 2008)

Every time after I switch on the 722 (after it's been off overnight), the remote 1 would not work for about 3-4 minutes. Moving really close to the receiver has no effect. Remote 2 doesn't have this issue.

I tried my Harmony universal remote and it also wouldn't control the receiver during those 3-4 minutes. This indicates an issue with the receiver's IR module instead of the remotes.

Dish sent me a replacement box and it has the same issue.

I'm surprised not many people ran into this.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Lots of people run into it. It is caused by IR interference from your TV. After the TV warms up it stops the interference.


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok, that starts to make more sense. My TV could be the issue. What can I do to fix it? Your help is appreciated


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Just wait for it to work or turn your TV on well before you turn on the receiver. IOW, not much.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

You can always get a 2nd UHF remote for TV1.


----------



## shf12 (Jan 9, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> Just wait for it to work or turn your TV on well before you turn on the receiver. IOW, not much.


So pretty much the fix is "live with it?" I'm still going through my remote addresses (I think I've hit five already)... and so far no fix.


----------



## vermurle (Dec 8, 2010)

new member here with a similar problem. thought it would be better to continue a unresolved thread than start a new one.....

I've had the tv and the 722 set up for 6 months. zero problems. recently, after the 722 has been idle for a long time it won't respond to my harmony remote. it also doesn't respond to the IR dish network remote. the box can be controlled by its on-board buttons. i don't think it is IR interference since everything worked great for months. and power cycling the box seems to fix the problem.
I did just set up my x-mas tree, complete with a radio freq remote control for the lights. could this somehow be messing things up? I can't fathom what instruction the 722 is randomly receiving from my x-mas light remote could cause the box to stop responding to my ir remote.
Is there a way to disable the UHF port? I have no use for it....
Thoughts?


----------

